# Any one grow Mini Windelov Java Fern?



## snail (Sep 22, 2010)

I saw 'Mini Windelov Fern' on e-bay but I'm not sure if they are just selling baby plants at a high price or if it is a real variety. Has any one else had this plant?


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

I'd love to know if anyone has as well. That sounds like it would be a great plant.


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

Even a good carpet plant...

I've never heard of it (not that that means _anything_, but I'll do a search and edit this post)

Edit: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...56-medicinemans-260-gal-open-top-tank-18.html Mixed results here. Link seems to prove that there is a mini java fern, but I have also seen that they are just immature Javas too. I think though, that the Windelov's are slightly smaller looking with their delicate tri-lobed leaves, and they might be sold as mini java ferns or mini windelovs. Also saw this: http://www.myfishforum.com/aquatic-plants/2400-wtb-hc-mini-java-fern.html You could try Ebay, but some people call it EvilBay for a reason :icon_lol: Like you said, could just be baby plants. It's your choice.

2nd edit: Oh, and it seems that all the places that have information about it are selling it. Go figure?


----------



## snail (Sep 22, 2010)

I searched but only came up with places selling it all with the same pic, from the same source it seems like.


----------



## LilGreenPuffer (Sep 23, 2010)

I have it. It's very pretty. It has stayed fairly small for me, but all of my plants are super-slow anyway because my lighting isn't fantastic. I have the stuff to DIY upgrade and I just haven't gotten around to it yet...


----------



## snail (Sep 22, 2010)

LilGreenPuffer said:


> I have it. It's very pretty. It has stayed fairly small for me, but all of my plants are super-slow anyway because my lighting isn't fantastic. I have the stuff to DIY upgrade and I just haven't gotten around to it yet...


Thanks for the answer. How is yours and how long have you had it? I find plants grow slowly under low light but often get taller to reach for the light so if yours has stayed short that is good. 

On e-bay it says the plant is 'only about 4 inches in height'. I've seen the normal mini java fern growing which they are also selling and I know it stays small.


----------



## LilGreenPuffer (Sep 23, 2010)

Ohhhhh, wait, I'm sorry, I didn't see the "mini" part. So far as I know, mine's just regular windelov.


----------



## Tsartetra (Oct 20, 2003)

snail said:


> Thanks for the answer. How is yours and how long have you had it? I find plants grow slowly under low light but often get taller to reach for the light so if yours has stayed short that is good.
> 
> On e-bay it says the plant is 'only about 4 inches in height'. I've seen the normal mini java fern growing which they are also selling and I know it stays small.


I'm skeptical on the 'mini', myself. I have one large (6 inches high, 5 or so wide, approximation) and many that are under the 4 inch size you mentioned. I personally think it is simply due to the slow growth of such a plant. My large one is, of course, the parent plant. Through it's stay in my tank, it has grown a lot and created innumerable clones--none of which have approached it's size.


----------



## snail (Sep 22, 2010)

Tsartetra said:


> I'm skeptical on the 'mini', myself. I have one large (6 inches high, 5 or so wide, approximation) and many that are under the 4 inch size you mentioned. I personally think it is simply due to the slow growth of such a plant. My large one is, of course, the parent plant. Through it's stay in my tank, it has grown a lot and created innumerable clones--none of which have approached it's size.


That's what I was wondering. Like I say I know their really is such a thing as a mini java fern of the normal form so it could be true but t might not be.


----------



## CmdrBond (Jun 3, 2011)

Sorry to raise a 2 year old thread from the depths, but I stumbled across this thread when doing my own research (comes top of the pile in Google for "Mini Java Fern").

I too have seen these for sale, but cannot tell whether the size mentioned is their maximum size, or just the size of a juvenile plant being shipped.

I have seen Mini Java Fern, Mini Windelov Fern and Mini Taiwan Fern



> *Mini Java Fern*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *Mini Windelov Fern*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *Mini Taiwan Fern*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Does anyone have any experience with these? Are they really nano plants or are they just juvies. Many thanks.


:help:


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

I've had all three when grown close to the light it would spread sideways faster than the leaves would grow so I would be skeptical.


----------



## CmdrBond (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you for the quick response.

Do you mean the root system spreads or the plants are just not very upright?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

I get more rhizome growth instead of leaf growth.


----------



## snail (Sep 22, 2010)

I ended up buying some from a store locally (I'm in Portugal) and have in a low light 15 gallon tank. Most of the leaves died off a while after I bought it, but have grown back since. The leaves that died grew a bunch of baby plants at their tips which are a also growing nicely. The plant has stayed just under 10cm, not as small as some 'mini' plants but a good bit smaller than the regular Windelov Java Fern. It has a nice compact bushy form.


----------

